# film industry



## panjabigator

India has a gigantic film industry, and it is huge with the diaspora community.  It has such an impact that for many, that is how they learn Hindi (or their regional language).  How about for you guys...is your film industry big?  Does it attempt to model itself after Hollywood?  Is it westernizing at a disgusting rate? (Bollywood is!)


----------



## ukuca

Our film industry is not so big (max. 300 film per year) and I don't like watching today's Turkish films. They are westernizing as you said. But there are good directors also.


----------



## barkley04

in tunisia , we produce about 3 up to 4 movies a year. We do not have a big industry. The only arab country who possesses a giant movie industry in the arab world is Egypt. By the way, I like the indian movies because they have great songs.


----------



## coconutpalm

Some(or many?) directors hinese movie industry are trying to make films like HOllywood blockbuster. I think it's good to learn good things from others, but... We should have our root, or we can't make good films or whatever cultural things, isn't it?


----------



## Etcetera

In modern Russia, TV series seems to be the most popular genre. Films are rather few in number, but TV series goes one after another. Some of them are just 'remakes' of American serials (not only American, though), but there are also original TV series. 
I'm not a devoted TV watcher, but still I saw two series - Vladimir Bortko's  Master and Margarita and Gleb Panfilov's The First Circle. I enjoyed them greatly, especially the last one.


----------



## tigretoro

panjabigator said:
			
		

> India has a gigantic film industry, and it is huge with the diaspora community. It has such an impact that for many, that is how they learn Hindi (or their regional language). How about for you guys...is your film industry big? Does it attempt to model itself after Hollywood? Is it westernizing at a disgusting rate? (Bollywood is!)


 
mere kyal se sara kaam exposure ka hai ,ab agar tamil mein achhi appealing to the crowds  pelicula bane to log tamil jyada seekhenge,asi de claro tio,


----------



## tigretoro

panjabigator said:
			
		

> India has a gigantic film industry, and it is huge with the diaspora community. It has such an impact that for many, that is how they learn Hindi (or their regional language). How about for you guys...is your film industry big? Does it attempt to model itself after Hollywood? Is it westernizing at a disgusting rate? (Bollywood is!)


bolly wood is hot masala picante---holly wood is burger with chips,bolly wood will always be diffrent---- westernization is temporary,the case today is globalization´,,bhai this is all with due respect...... aap isko at-random otherwise na lijiyega,,haha,(avadhimix)this is kanpur istireet juban while chewing pan,
regards


----------



## Pivra

In Thailand, our film industry is at an "okay" rate, we watch American movies a lot more than our own movies. We produce like about 10 movies a year or less.


----------



## barkley04

In Tunisia our films are more or less like the french ones mainly because our directors were trained there.


----------



## almostfreebird

I'm a movie buff I guess, I especially like off-beat and realistic ones, and I sometimes find serendipities in inconspicuous genre(foreign movies besides Hollywood).

But in a limited time, I tend to see American Movie (Sorry, it's a pun), one of the reason is to learn English(listening comprehension) . I don't see British movies so much partly because it's hard to make out(listening), but I definitely a big fan of Malcolm McDowell.


----------



## linguist786

tigretoro said:
			
		

> bolly wood is hot masala picante---holly wood is burger with chips,bolly wood will always be diffrent---- westernization is temporary,the case today is globalization´,,bhai this is all with due respect...... aap isko at-random otherwise na lijiyega,,haha,(avadhimix)this is kanpur istireet juban while chewing pan,
> regards


Blimey.. your Hindi is so.. strange lol! ("Hinglish"? or even "Hingrezi"!!)


----------



## CrazyIvan

I have to say the movie industry in Taiwan is dying but thriving at the same time.

We have some really good directors can make awarded movie, such as Li Ann ( though he no longer makes movie on this island) and Hou Hsiao Hsien. 

Before brokeback moutain and Crounching Tiger, hidden dragon, Li Ann made a series of movie regarding the life in a big city and changes of times. Such as "Drink Food Man Woman", "The Wedding Banquet," and "pushing hands." 

Hou Hsiao Hsien made some great movie with litte commercial success, such as "three times" , Millennium Mambo, Flowers of Shanghai.

I am so surprised that we haven't support our of directors that much. I have to find and know that those directors have been doing successfully in international movie industry.

However, the influence from Hollywood is prominent. I think most people watching holywood movie.

I believe Hong Kong have more colorfully movie industry. If we can find a Hong Konger to join the discussion.


----------



## nederlandsk

I have only seen one Bollywood movie
I live in the USA
so of course we have a ton of movies

does Mexico have a big film industry?
I've only seen a few Mexican films
old santo horror flicks eg the daughter of frankenstein, return of dracula
?


----------



## nederlandsk

i looooooovvveeee asian films


----------



## Yuribear

Every now and then a good Mexican film will come out, such as "Like water for chocolate". For some reason lately they are doing a lot of violent or crude movies, so I simply do not see them.

Yesterday we went to see "Krrish" and it was so funny because all of a sudden Hritik Roshan (India's most handsome actor) turned into a mixture of  "Hidden Dragon... The Matrix.... Batman... Superman" oh....... I forgot with a touch of ET!!! In any case we enjoyed the movie. But I rather see more indian films like Parineeta, Swades (I love the music), Khabie Kushi Kabhi Gham, etc.


----------



## panjabigator

Krrish is a perfect example of Westernization!  If you guys have a chance check out one of the trailers for this movie at youtube!
It is hilarious, and is a perfect example of how India is trying to copy the west in everything!


----------



## Pivra

I have a question. Do all movies from India sing? My mother and people who were teenagers like 30 years ago love bollywood movies but they seem to fall out and is replaced by American movies now. My mother likes them because of the songs and things.


----------



## panjabigator

Majority of them are musicals...I'd venture to say 99% of them are.


----------



## panjabigator

Nowadays there are more and more that are not having music in them though...some are successful and others arent.  The diaspora community has different taste then the Indian population, so movies fare differently with each community.


----------



## Pivra

btw. I love Ash Rai. ei ei Are her eyes real?

Sneha Ullal too, Sneha would be a very naughty name for a thai woman lol

 I notice that Bollywood songs still maintain lots of traditional rythms are there songs with more westernized beats?


----------



## panjabigator

Her eyes are real!  

What does /snehaa/ mean in Thai?  /sneh/ means affection/love in Hindi.  

There are plenty of songs that have a western beat...I'll send you some examples later.


----------



## Pivra

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Her eyes are real!
> 
> What does /snehaa/ mean in Thai? /sneh/ means affection/love in Hindi.
> 
> There are plenty of songs that have a western beat...I'll send you some examples later.


 
same, but its more toward lust and passion, almost means the same as kama-.   

 I've heard that Ashy is from southern India, why does she look so fair?


----------



## panjabigator

Generalizing South Indians as being darker than North Indians is not 100% correct....they _tend_ to be darker skinned but there are plenty of light skinned people down there.  Big names include Sridevi, Hema Malini, Aishwarya Rai, Waheeda Rehman, Vyjantimala, ana Jaya Prada.


----------



## übermönch

I like Bollywood more than random hollywood movies, although I don't get to watch it so often. In the Federal Republic German there's an own "Hollywood" in Munich producing absolute bulldung with an exceeding rate. The movies are all the same following the same few simple rules, making watching two different movies from the same genre, even if the one is supposed to portray Scholls and the other a nuclear desaster, impossible. They're cheap. There are some artsy directors, but they're neither unfortunately neither popular, nor known - you won't see them on TV. Random Austrian and GDR movies are certainly much better.

@etceter
I've seen the series - in my opinion voland, master & azazello were OK, but the rest, especially behemot, was somewhat laughable. Yeshua ga-nosri wasn't supposed to resemble Jesus... but well, that's the best interpretation I've so far. I still have to get Angie Wayda's and the other Russian one. If they won't please me aswell i'll make my own movie on the book


----------



## almostfreebird

I like Wim Wenders' movies, my favorite is "Paris Texas" aka "Motel Chronicles", though I'm not sure if it's Hollywood production or not.

"Sex and Violence was never really my cup of tea; I was always more into sax and violins"-----Wim Wenders.


----------



## nederlandsk

I hated SAWAAAN


----------



## panjabigator

panjabigator said:
			
		

> India has a gigantic film industry, and it is huge with the diaspora community. It has such an impact that for many, that is how they learn Hindi (or their regional language). How about for you guys...is your film industry big? Does it attempt to model itself after Hollywood? Is it westernizing at a disgusting rate? (Bollywood is!)



I just felt I should remind everyone what the thread is about...not about your movie tastes, however interesting they might be....I am also guilty for heading off topic as well!


----------



## Yuribear

Yes, the music of Swades is more westernized. Many friends here in the US and in Mexico have this CD because the music is a great blend.

I believe the movie Mangal Pandesh does not have any music, do you remember Panjabigator?


----------



## panjabigator

I haven't seen Mangal Pandey yet...but I'll look into it


----------

